# My Puppy was sick



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

hi, i am new to the forum but i thought i would come here for advice as i find everyone here very knowledgable. My puppy was sick when i first got her, she ended up on iv at the vets. vet thought she might have liver shunt but now she dont think so, anyways my gsd was a fussy eater after her vet experience , so she told me to try difference food to see what she liked. she was on canned food for about 2 wks as that was all she would eat, now i just changed her this week to TOTW and she seems to eat it a little better but i noticed today she had diarrhea and was wondering if i should try others or is this maybe something she will overcome. she is 15 wks old. thanks for any help.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

TOTW has too much calcium for such a young pup. The only grain free that is appropriate for puppies is Orijen.

Do you have access to Wellness LBP? There are so many threads that talk about what makes a good food and what doesn't if you look in the Feeding my Puppy section or the Nutrition section. It all comes down to what you can access and what works best for you puppy.

Here are some sites where you can read reviews on food that I copied from a thread earlier today.

DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Pet Food information, manufacturers, products, ingredients, cat, dog, pet food.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks but i cant find any of those brands here in town , will start to look elsewhere and see if i can get them. the only reason i use totw is that is the only thing she woudl eat when she i got her off the canned food.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If she's having diarrhea you might put her on a bland diet of rice and cooked chicken for a few days. When you find a dry you want to try, add a little each day.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

She seems fine now, i guess maybe just the change over . she is gaining weight and looking healthy again. thanks for the advice. great forum i love it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is she still on TOTW? You really need to switch her to a food that has the appropriate amount of calcium. TOTW has to much calcium for puppies.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

yes, she is still on TOTW as i cannot find the other brands that was suggested, and i have read that the brands here i can buy are garbage food. i read somewhere that TOTW was good for all ages now i am worried that i might be hurting her by giving it to her, so its back to the cheap stuff if i can get her to eat it.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

Calcium: 1.6%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.0%, as-fed
this is in taste of the wild lamb one, so tomorow i go to the vet and i will see if i can find orijen as i looked it up and it says i can get it in town but when i looked last week they didnt have it..


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Orijen can be too rich for some puppies. Mine never fully adjusted to it and needed to be switched back to Wellness. If you can find the Wellness LBP i highly recommend it.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

ok thanks i will check if i can find that,


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Petco carries it, do you have one near you?


----------



## crboggs (Nov 13, 2010)

If you can find Blue Buffalo LBP then that is a good option as well. My 6 month GSD pup is doing really well on it.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Where are you in Ontario? If Origen is available in your town chances are that Blue Buffalo and Wellness are also. Do you have a Ryan's or Global Pet Foods locally or in another nearby town? I have seen Blue Buffalo at our local PetSmart.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

I found the wellness here in town and seems to be going good so far so good. thanks so much for your help


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mrsbuggs you are in Lindsay? Lots of orijen in Whitby , lots of orijen in Bowmanville, thats not too far - PM and I'll give you details.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, i am in linday and i found all kinds of orijen at a pet store i didnt know we had, but she doesnt like it as well as TOTW


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh was on Orijen puppy but he likes TOTW better too!


----------

